# Real time data for the TSX and TSV



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

This may not be the right forum to ask this question so I do apologize if it should be moved. I’m new to trading and want to research a lot before starting. I’m looking for info on how I find out what happened to stocks after the market closes. I know they move at night and on weekends so this is important. From what I can tell you really need to pay for the data. Most likely through your broker or a web site. What are you guys using and how much do you pay per month? 

Since I’m new to the exciting world of trading. Questrade looks interesting because of there advertising and prices. However from what I can tell from talking with a few people who have signed up with them and they have bought real time data but their charts still stop at 4:30pm and then Start again on Monday 9am. 

So while I don’t think that will effect what I’m planning. I do feel it’s important to have this night time chart. Specifically because I work 9-5 job so a lot of my learning will happen at night time. Sunday night being an important night. 

My other broker option is TD direct. Obiously more expensive per trade but I can’t really confirm if my 29 dollar a month fee will cover getting that night time data. 

I look at TMXmoney.com and it says real time but at night time prices don’t change at all. 

I’m completely new so I may be missing somthing completely. Or is it you just have to pay for that data.

Thanks kindly in advance for the help.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

kd_trader said:


> This may not be the right forum to ask this question so I do apologize if it should be moved. I’m new to trading and want to research a lot before starting. I’m looking for info on how I find out what happened to stocks after the market closes. I know they move at night and on weekends so this is important. From what I can tell you really need to pay for the data. Most likely through your broker or a web site. What are you guys using and how much do you pay per month?
> 
> Since I’m new to the exciting world of trading. Questrade looks interesting because of there advertising and prices. However from what I can tell from talking with a few people who have signed up with them and they have bought real time data but their charts still stop at 4:30pm and then Start again on Monday 9am.
> 
> ...


I'm with TDDI and there is no after-hours data. It's possible that if you get the advanced dashboard, it's available there, but I don't know. You would have to call them and ask. 

Personally I don't feel that trading after-hours is important at all. Liquidity will be thin (very few people trade after hours) so your chance of getting a good deal is low.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

No need to pay for general data (high, low, close,delayed)

I assume you are trying to set up a database so you can mine the data locally. If not, use one of the dozens of excellent sites interactively.

If you want to mine locally, there are still plenty of options. Yahoo shut down their API and Google's never really got off the ground but there is iex and a bunch of others. I like iex because you can easily automate downloads to CSV format. From there it's pretty easy.

Iex has a neat looking API that I've never used but plan to work with when my retirement gets a bit less busy.

My goal is to keep a MySQL database and mine locally using a bunch of c++ code I've written over the years. Right now, I load daily results into the database using primative python scripts but it will be sweetened up sometime this fall.

Odbc can be used to access live data from a spreadsheet, if that's your goal.

A bit more detail of what you're looking for would be helpful.

If anyone wants to throw in, perhaps we can develop something together. None of my code is sacred.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmmm... Still not sure what your asking for, as real time, after hours, data doesn't seem interesting to me but I can offer a little more.

Stocktwits has near real time quotes. The delay is only a couple of seconds and the feed is free. I haven't looked at automating a download from St for local mining, and doubt I ever will, but it's nice for instant online quotes. It's better than td.

I follow tsla and it's one of the more active after hours stocks but even tsla is boring to watch after close.

Then there is the disclaimer that needing real time quotes tells me you are doing something that is very likely to lose money but suit yourself.

Everyone starts their journey thinking they can out smart and out trade the rest of the market players but I've never known anyone who could. The usual story is, "I could make $40k per day but it's a lot of work so I don't bother."

Now that's out of the way, I wish you well in your investing career!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

kd_trader said:


> Since I’m new to the exciting world of trading.


You're doing it wrong already! Find stuff that's boring and whose stock prices you only need check once a week.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Word, Eder!


----------



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

First off thank you all for the reply's... Very helpful and I am completely new so it doesn't surprise me if I'm already doing it wrong. One thing I am doing right so far is not actually using any money.. So I'm patting myself on the back for that one. 

Here is why I am asking. So far I have been marking trades I would potentially make on paper and making a Journal. I have only looked at Company stocks on the TSX the TSXV seems like I should stay away. I don't really understand anything else yet so I'm starting there. So for the past 4 weeks I have been working on trying to set up a decent screener that can help me identify a couple trades I would maybe make per week. 

Again that may be the wrong way to go about it but its how I have started. So for example the price needs to be 1-15$ the 20 day average volume needs to be X and a couple other things I have played with so far (huge work in progress). I am using the screener on the TMXmoney.com site. It seems decent? Again seems like the best source for information on the TSX. (please correct me if there is a better place) I mean you get some news and other things on that site which seem beneficial. 

So far marking the trades on paper has been good as I can see and hopefully start to identify a group of Stocks that will become mine for a or couple months etc. I will try and focus on these stocks (each week/month)to learn from and not be jumping all over the place each week. 

What I have been able to do on paper is find a stock or a few stocks that I believe will trend up a bit or I think will trend up based on something. (news, volume or a technical indicator whatever) Its more complicated than that and I understand it will take a lot of learning but I have been able to catch a few (on paper) and they jump up like 5-7% over a day to 5 days. So my plan or grand plan (I'm sure to be crushed by knowledgeable people like yourselves etc) Is to simply try and buy in at the semi start of it going up and get out before it goes back down. 

What I have been noticing as I'm tracking these paper trades is a big Kink to my plan... Here's what I mean. Its late at night (Any night of the week). My family is sleeping I'm working on my computer trying to find 5% over the next few days. I find a potential something on the TSX. 

Lets say it closed at 8.70 Cents on Friday. 

I decide ok I believe this stock will go up based on whatever it might be. So the plan is 

I log into whatever broker I end up with (sunday night) and I set a limit buy for 8.70. 

I go to work Monday thinking ok the order should fill around market open to capture my glorious 5% over the next couple days. I did my homework last night I set everything up so it should fill if there is volume etc. 

9:30-10am rolls around (I'm at work working) I look at yahoo finance or TMXmoney.com and **** it opened at 8.85. So I completely missed the trade (It may jump back but maybe not). NOw on one hand I realize this is kind of a good thing as the .15 cents was a decent part of my 5%. However if I could have seen this Sunday night (Or on a weeknight the night before) I wouldn't have wasted my time with this stock.

I have another example that worked for me. But that was because I bought it (on paper) the previous day.

Thursday night ACB.TO price was dropping because of the second legislative bill passing that had to happen (again this is what I assumed caused it but i can't be 100% sure I'm not that in tune with the market yet). I watched the price fall on the web gradually while at work 5%-7% or something. I knew that the bill would pass because lets face it the Govt stands to make a lot of money from legal cannabis plus Trudeau legacy etc whatever. So I mark on my paper excel document I would buy 100 shares at around the closing price. I think it was around $9.63. The next day the price opened at $10.38. I didn't even see the open as the TMX site doesn't update until around 9:30-10 by that time it dropped to 10.20. But still I could consider that a successful trade at 10.20. 

I feel being able to see this price movement at night time is significant. I could have planned for the 10.38 open. Or on the other hand if I didn't buy the stock the previous day and I went home and looked online at the charts the last price it would show me is 9.63. So again I would maybe think that hey this seems low let me set a buy at whatever 9.70 ish and see what happens. 9:30 rolls around and I see well hell the stock already passed that.

Also let me make this clear I have no intention of buying or selling when the market is closed. From my understanding you have bigger fees for this and there is no volume anyways. 

So that is kinda how I'm starting to learn and why I am asking about over night real time charts. 

I hope some of that makes sense. Also if my plan is completely wrong or not logical (in your opinion) please let me know the issues. I'm hear to learn. 

The more I think about this I should maybe take a better approach and say well if the order goes through its right if not then too bad. But I would hate to miss a fill by .01 or something because I didn't have the real time data the previous night or early morning. Or because I was at work and couldn't check the TMXmoney.com chart at 9:30 -10ish. 

Thanks kindly in advance


----------



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

I fell like I should also state I'm here to learn and by no means make this a career. I'm looking to take a long approach at trading. But not investing. I already do some of that.

I feel like if I keep this mantra in mind Ill should be ok

"Its very hard to make easy money"


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I won't bother trying to talk you out of what you're trying to do. Eder is a wise man. When you get tired of losing money, return to this thread and re-read his post.

In the mean time, StockTwits will give you what you want, including the after hours pricing.

By the way, Yahoo finance has after hours quotes, too.

After hours quotes don't come from the exchanges, as they are closed. After hours trading takes place in various pools so you won't necessarily see the same numbers on different tickers. You're not going to see most of the after hours trades, either.

When you feel like learning why you are losing money, consider reading Flash Boys.


----------



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

I was being sarcastic when I said "exciting world of trading" understanding I would encounter many keyboard warriors on this forum. You know being a noob and all. 

Im sure you and Eder are really successful people. Word... So I do appreciate the help. Thanks for the link to the book. This does look good.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have no interest in putting you down. You could easily be more successful than I've ever been.

I merely point out we see legions of people who are interested in day trading and almost all of them lose money, even the smart ones. Flash boys will explain why.

The market is rigged. There exists parasitic overhead. As a day trader, the overhead is extreme. As a long term investor, the overhead is negligible. The odds of success go up dramatically with your investment horizon.

If you figure out a way to make money quickly, please return and share it with us. I'd appreciate learning that.

"The stock market is a device for transferring money from the impatient to the patient.". - W. Buffett


----------



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

TomB19 said:


> I have no interest in putting you down. You could easily be more successful than I've ever been.
> 
> I merely point out we see legions of people who are interested in day trading and almost all of them lose money, even the smart ones. Flash boys will explain why.
> 
> ...


Very wise words, thank you for your insights. Everything you have said makes great sense. Thats why I have come to the forum in the first place. To get some good sense.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Using your example: just because a stock closed at 8.70 on friday and opened at 8.85 on monday does not mean there was any kind of market for it over the weekend. It could just be that people woke up on monday, looked at the news and decided to bid the stock 0.15 higher than friday. More or less like you. So the data you're looking for may not even exist anywhere.


----------



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

off.by.10 said:


> Using your example: just because a stock closed at 8.70 on friday and opened at 8.85 on monday does not mean there was any kind of market for it over the weekend. It could just be that people woke up on monday, looked at the news and decided to bid the stock 0.15 higher than friday. More or less like you. So the data you're looking for may not even exist anywhere.


I see so the quote is not based on actual sales of shares? Just what people are willing to buy or sell a share at?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

kd_trader said:


> I see so the quote is not based on actual sales of shares? Just what people are willing to buy or sell a share at?


Let's take off.by.10's example. On Friday, the last sale was $8.70 per share. But over the weekend, they announced a great new widget and people got excited. So people who wanted to sell their shares maybe went in over the weekend and adjusted their desired price up to 8.85. And people who were excited about the new widget, wanted to buy shares, when they look on Monday morning the cheapest available shares are 8.85. They're disappointed, because it was only 8.70 last week, but they decide the new widget is so awesome, it's worth paying 8.85, so they agree to the asking price, and the new "price" of the shares is 8.85. The price quote you see is always the last traded price. Besides the "price", there is also the bid and the ask. The bid is the highest price that someone is willing to pay for a share, and the ask is the lowest price that someone is willing to sell it for. So after that transaction took place, maybe the other people who are selling their shares are asking 8.90 a share, but the highest bid from someone wanting to buy in is only 8.85. So you'd see price = 8.85, bid = 8.85, ask = 8.90. If you want to actually buy it, you can pay 8.90 and get it right away. Or you can bid something like 8.85 or 8.87 and hope that the person wanting to sell gets tired of waiting and lowers their ask.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

kd_trader said:


> I see so the quote is not based on actual sales of shares? Just what people are willing to buy or sell a share at?


It is mostly based on actual transactions. But that does not mean there were any over the weekend. The new price might only be known when buyer and seller agree to it on monday morning.

Edit: Oh well, Spudd beat me to it  His explanation is much more detailed.


----------



## kd_trader (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks guys for clearing that up. This makes a lot of sense. So helpful.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I admire your spirit, trader. I hope you're the one who manages to pull the sword from the stone.

One question remains. Original or white cheddar?


----------

